# LONG 310 Injector Pump Issues



## Selfserver (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m new to this so I really don’t know how to post but I need help with my long 310 injector pump


----------



## Selfserver (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello I’m new to this site I really need help with my long 310 the injector pump which is on the tractor is a rebuilt from a local shop long before I purchased it the pump is now bad and the replacement I found has a black mushroom thing on the side and from what I can find is some kinda pressure equalizer or shock absorber that is missing the guy said he will sell me the pump for 100 bucks less keep in mind my pump on my tractor does not have this my question is will the pump work on my tractor if I purchase the missing part does my 310 require this part number TX 11667 or is this the wrong pump I’m lost please help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum selfserver. This is a good place to ask questions and get answers. Remember, a picture is worth 1000 words and help explain your issues as you go.
Cheers.


----------



## Selfserver (Apr 20, 2020)

This is where the missing part goes I’m unsure if my tractor needs this becasue the rebuilt pump on her now does not have one of these


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

All u need is both pump #'s that are on the data tag on the side of the pump..


----------

